# Bluetooth problems...?

## stdPikachu

I'm attempting to get my Nokia 6310i to talk with my PC, preferably via KMobilePhone but anything will do as a start!

All of the hardware seems to be working correctly - I can scan the 'phone with command line tools, and I can browse the services through kbluetooth/konqueror's sdp:// KIO slave. But /dev/rfcomm* devices are never created, and attempting to get the PC and 'phone to talk to one another always results in a "connection refused" or somesuch message. As requested in the KDE Bluetooth docs, the PIN helper has been re-pointed from /usr/bin/bluepin to /usr/lib64/kdebluetooth/kbluepin, but even when the same PIN is entered both on the phone and on the computer, it errors out. Attempting to get my phone to connect to the computer gets a "bluetooth connection failed" error on the phone, and trying to access my phone via the command line results in:

```
std@tybalt ~ $ rfcomm connect 0 00:02:EE:1C:8A:0A

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

I've also tried rfcomm connect 0 00:02:EE:1C:8A:0A 3 (with 3 being the COM port on this Nokia), but still get the same message. Is this due to /dev/rfcomm0 not existing (as defined in rfcom.conf)?

Does anyone have any idea as to where I should start looking?

----------

## stdPikachu

After much huffing, puffing and all-roud unchuffing this has been resolved. The problem was that kbluepin was looking for the shared keys in the wrong place. KDE, by default, expects them to live in /etc/bluetooth/link_keys, but Gentoo stores them in /var/lib/<MAC address>/linkkeys. Once I'd pointed the KDEbluetooth configurator at them, everything seems to work fine. Oddly enough, my 'phone doesn't show up as a paired device in KDE, but I'm not going to poke at it too much as bluetooth seems to have a habit of breaking itself whenever I look at it funny  :Razz: 

Now all I need is a version of KMobileTools that'll work with the SMS on my Nokia...  :Very Happy:  XGnokii works fine and dandy, 'tis a shame it's still so butt ugly! Last time I used it was with my venerable 6110 when GTK1 was still the best there was...

----------

## augury

Are Nokia phones easy to work with?  I'm looking a phone that syncs appointments and phone numbers easily, with a gentoo of course.  I don't really need anything other than that.  I figure email wouldn't show up to well on a little phone, don't even really want the camera.  I was thinking about SonyEricson z520a.  Any thoughts?

----------

## stdPikachu

Well, the 6310i is hardly the newest of the Nokia crowd - I bought it over two years ago when Bluetooth wasn't even on the radar.

As far as syncing stuff goes, I haven't really tried anything yet - mostly I just wanted to be able to use a QWERTY keypad fos SMS when I'm working. However, even though KMobileTools doesn't want to work with it yet I can still sync my 'phone address book with the KDE contacts list. I imagine I could use Gnokii (which does work fine with SMS but is butt ugly) to sync stuff up to, but haven't attempted it yet. Nokia's seem to be fairly well supported under Linux from what I've seen (whether you use serial, IrDA or bluetooth) so my best advice would be for you to have a look about the various Linux mobile apps and see what 'phones they support.

----------

